# Oxford Forum Meet - Saturday January 26th, 2013



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2012)

Time to start planning your travels for 2013! First Meet of the year will be the very popular Oxford Meet. In 2012 this was one of our best attended get-togethers, so please do come along if you can 

Date:     Saturday, January 26th 2013
Time:    11:30
Venue:   The Four Candles







51-53 George Street
Oxford
Oxfordshire
OX1 2BE

The pub is around 5-10 minutes walk from Oxford Rail Station.

Come for an hour or stay all day, we will be pleased to see you there!  Please let me know if you are hoping to attend.

Attending:

Northerner
DizzyDi
MargB
gail1
ukjohn
Tina63
brightontez
Fandange, Bede and Byron

Hope to attend:
SimplesL
Medusa
Willsmum (+ William?)
ypauly and his nurse


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 28, 2012)

Another maybe... Will depend on whether I have a job to fund it by then!


----------



## Steff (Nov 28, 2012)

OH birthday so not 100 per cent yet


----------



## Hazel (Nov 28, 2012)

I have mulled this over.     Sadly, I think I will have to decline.

6.5 hour train journey EACH way, leaving only just over 3 hours a the venue, all dependant on trains runnig to time - in January, ...............maybe not.

Perhaps, if there is an extra Manchester meet, I will definitely be there.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2012)

Hazel said:


> I have mulled this over.     Sadly, I think I will have to decline.
> 
> 6.5 hour train journey EACH way, leaving only just over 3 hours a the venue, all dependant on trains runnig to time - in January, ...............maybe not.
> 
> Perhaps, if there is an extra Manchester meet, I will definitely be there.



That is quite a trip Hazel, I think you are right though, it would be risky in January and with only 3 hours you'd probably feel like you were leaving as soon as you arrived


----------



## gail1 (Nov 28, 2012)

hope both leelee and steff can make it an debating weather to make a weekend of it or a day trip of it. think it will be a weekend. never been to oxford b4 will book hotel within next week. is oxford station a big one Dont laugh i get scared of places i dont know and have never been to b4 im not a good traveller


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2012)

It's not a huge station Gail, just 3 platforms. This link has a plan of the station:

http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/stations/sjp/OXF/plan.html


----------



## gail1 (Nov 28, 2012)

bless your heart alan good news its small station for me. will take my normal hotel survivable kit ie coffee milk I like my coffee and i always take said items to hotel with me


----------



## gail1 (Nov 28, 2012)

sorry to be a pain does anyone know how to get on the underground from london Liverpool street to paddinton Thought i might be brave this time and use the underground instead of getting a cab I really want to do this meet this year


----------



## Garthion (Nov 28, 2012)

I've got just shy of 2 weeks annual leave left to book before April, I think I'll see if I can get the time off for this, can't promise anything but...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2012)

gail1 said:


> sorry to be a pain does anyone know how to get on the underground from london Liverpool street to paddinton Thought i might be brave this time and use the underground instead of getting a cab I really want to do this meet this year



You can use the TfL journey planner Gail:

http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/user/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=en


----------



## gail1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Northerner said:


> You can use the TfL journey planner Gail:
> 
> http://journeyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/user/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=en



thanks alan wot a clever thing im gonna go for it


----------



## Steff (Nov 28, 2012)

gail1 said:


> hope both leelee and steff can make it an debating weather to make a weekend of it or a day trip of it. think it will be a weekend. never been to oxford b4 will book hotel within next week. is oxford station a big one Dont laugh i get scared of places i dont know and have never been to b4 im not a good traveller



Well ill try my best love poor M has had such a bad year health wise this year that i was wanting to treat him on his birthday though so will know more in Jan.


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 28, 2012)

Steff said:


> Well ill try my best love poor M has had such a bad year health wise this year that i was wanting to treat him on his birthday though so will know more in Jan.




Bring him to Oxford with you Steff, what better place for a treat amongst us nice people


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 28, 2012)

Alan, I can no longer be a possible, sorry, I shall have to be a definate for Oxford.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Alan, I can no longer be a possible, sorry, I shall have to be a definate for Oxford.



Hurrah! You had me going for a second there!


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 29, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Alan, I can no longer be a possible, sorry, I shall have to be a definate for Oxford.



'Yippppppeeeeeeeee'


----------



## Steff (Nov 29, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Bring him to Oxford with you Steff, what better place for a treat amongst us nice people



He has no interest in it, and I prefer to come alone something for me to do on my own if you understand x


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 29, 2012)

I know Oxford really well - I lived there for 30 years and was responsible for licensing premises for the City Council when the law changed a few years ago so I know ALL the pubs.  I'm trying to remember what the Four Candles used to be - was it Yates's?  There are so many in George Street!


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 29, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> 'Yippppppeeeeeeeee'



Thanks Di, Be nice to see you, not seen you since the last Oxford meet. xx





Steff said:


> He has no interest in it, and I prefer to come alone something for me to do on my own if you understand x



Of course I understand,  xx


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 29, 2012)

LeeLee said:


> I know Oxford really well - I lived there for 30 years and was responsible for licensing premises for the City Council when the law changed a few years ago so I know ALL the pubs.  I'm trying to remember what the Four Candles used to be - was it Yates's?  There are so many in George Street!




Hi Lee.
I think your right, I remember reading somewhere that the place used to be Yates..Hope you make it, be nice to meet you again.

John.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2012)

LeeLee said:


> I know Oxford really well - I lived there for 30 years and was responsible for licensing premises for the City Council when the law changed a few years ago so I know ALL the pubs.  I'm trying to remember what the Four Candles used to be - was it Yates's?  There are so many in George Street!



Apparently:



> The nearby history faculty of Oxford University was built in 1881 as the City's High School for Boys, occupying this impressive building for more than 80 years. The school's former pupils include the actor, writer and comedian Ronnie Barker (1929-2005).


  Not sure if it went from that to the FC though!


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 29, 2012)

Gail, if you want to talk about hotel choices, location, how to get around, etc just send me a private message and I'll help you get sorted.


----------



## MargB (Nov 29, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Alan, I can no longer be a possible, sorry, I shall have to be a definate for Oxford.



Oh good, it will be lovely to meet you at last.


----------



## SimplesL (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll be there unless little sis decides to celebrate her 50th during the day. Probably only be there for lunch in case out for a big family meal later on.


It'll be good to meet up as I couldn't get to the last London 1.

Lynne


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2012)

SimplesL said:


> I'll be there unless little sis decides to celebrate her 50th during the day. Probably only be there for lunch in case out for a big family meal later on.
> 
> 
> It'll be good to meet up as I couldn't get to the last London 1.
> ...



Great Lynne, I will look forward to seeing you there


----------



## gail1 (Nov 29, 2012)

LeeLee said:


> Gail, if you want to talk about hotel choices, location, how to get around, etc just send me a private message and I'll help you get sorted.


thats a very kind offer lee lee but have booked hotel etc 

hotel premier inn  3  nights for ?87 bargain or wot
train tickets 42.75 got cheap deal plus used my disabled rail pass
am traveling up on the friday and coming back on monday making a real weekend of it only thing is need to use underground and dont like doing that so may treat self to cab. i cant wait to see you all again


----------



## Medusa (Nov 29, 2012)

will try my best to make this one someone give me a nudge nearer the time and if anyone wants to travel with me will be driving from chipp then parking somewhere and getting train or bus in i guess.... cant see me stretchin to a hotel in january lol


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 29, 2012)

I guess as it's only up the road I should make the effort.....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2012)

Medusa said:


> will try my best to make this one someone give me a nudge nearer the time and if anyone wants to travel with me will be driving from chipp then parking somewhere and getting train or bus in i guess.... cant see me stretchin to a hotel in january lol



Hurrah! 



Tina63 said:


> I guess as it's only up the road I should make the effort.....



Hurrah again! 

I look forward to seeing you both again


----------



## Austin Mini (Nov 29, 2012)

Dont forget its the Four Candles so dont ask directions for the Forkhandles. What a great name!!


----------



## fencesitter (Nov 29, 2012)

Posted in the wrong forum that I'm hoping to come if I can fit in with other half's concert that night. Maybe even get William to come with me?? You never know


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2012)

Willsmum said:


> Posted in the wrong forum that I'm hoping to come if I can fit in with other half's concert that night. Maybe even get William to come with me?? You never know



That would be great - hope to see you (both!) there


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 29, 2012)

Medusa said:


> will try my best to make this one someone give me a nudge nearer the time and if anyone wants to travel with me will be driving from chipp then parking somewhere and getting train or bus in i guess.... cant see me stretchin to a hotel in january lol




Medusa.
Let the train take the strain lol Its only just over an hour by train for you, and the fare from Chippenham to Oxford is only ?14.00


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 30, 2012)

gail1 said:


> thats a very kind offer lee lee but have booked hotel etc
> 
> hotel premier inn  3  nights for ?87 bargain or wot
> train tickets 42.75 got cheap deal plus used my disabled rail pass
> am traveling up on the friday and coming back on monday making a real weekend of it only thing is need to use underground and dont like doing that so may treat self to cab. i cant wait to see you all again


If you want to get the bus from hotel to venue, it's the no.1 or no.5 from outside Cowley Police Station (a 5-minute walk towards town from the Premier Inn).


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 30, 2012)

LeeLee said:


> If you want to get the bus from hotel to venue, it's the no.1 or no.5 from outside Cowley Police Station (a 5-minute walk towards town from the Premier Inn).



I used to work next door to Cowley Police Station   (Many many years ago that is!)


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 1, 2012)

Tickets arrived ! Whoop whoop


----------



## gail1 (Dec 1, 2012)

i got my tickets as well this morning YIPPEE


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Tickets arrived ! Whoop whoop





gail1 said:


> i got my tickets as well this morning YIPPEE



Excellent! Better book mine then!


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 4, 2012)

Not long now, only about 6 weeks, just booked my tickets.

John.


----------



## gail1 (Dec 5, 2012)

it will be great to see you again john


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 5, 2012)

grrr ... Southern Railways putting on a bus for part of route on that date ... grrr... will have to travel National Express again if I come to the meet ... grrr ...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> grrr ... Southern Railways putting on a bus for part of route on that date ... grrr... will have to travel National Express again if I come to the meet ... grrr ...



That is so annoying when they do that  Hope you are still able to come Nicky


----------



## Garthion (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm going to have to work  then in the Afternoon I'll have an exam to invigilate so won't be able to attend. Ah well, I will try to get to York, it's not too difficult by Train from Tamworth.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2012)

Garthion said:


> I'm going to have to work  then in the Afternoon I'll have an exam to invigilate so won't be able to attend. Ah well, I will try to get to York, it's not too difficult by Train from Tamworth.



Aw  Hope to see you in York then Dale!


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Yippee ! Train tickets arrived today. Things normally go a bit flat after the buz of Christmas, so this Oxford trip will be a nice little boost.

John.


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry I won't be able to attend I want to be able to take oh away maybe the Friday and Saturday for his birthday, and no I don't mean I'll take him to Oxford lol so I'll bow outta this one gracefully....

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Sorry I won't be able to attend I want to be able to take oh away maybe the Friday and Saturday for his birthday, and no I don't mean I'll take him to Oxford lol so I'll bow outta this one gracefully....
> 
> Hope you all have a great day



You will be missed Steff, but I hope you and M have a great celebration  See you at the next one!


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 9, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Yippee ! Train tickets arrived today. Things normally go a bit flat after the buz of Christmas, so this Oxford trip will be a nice little boost.
> 
> John.



Yippee - looking forward to seeing you again x


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Sorry I won't be able to attend I want to be able to take oh away maybe the Friday and Saturday for his birthday, and no I don't mean I'll take him to Oxford lol so I'll bow outta this one gracefully....
> 
> Hope you all have a great day



Boo hoo will miss you xxx


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Di and Alan,

I know the meet wont be the same without me but what can i do


----------



## MargB (Dec 20, 2012)

I picked up my tickets from the self service machine so all set.

Something to look forward to during the slump after Christmas and New Year


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2012)

MargB said:


> I picked up my tickets from the self service machine so all set.
> 
> Something to look forward to during the slump after Christmas and New Year



Hurrah! Picking up my tickets tomorrow


----------



## ukjohn (Dec 20, 2012)

MargB said:


> I picked up my tickets from the self service machine so all set.
> 
> Something to look forward to during the slump after Christmas and New Year





Northerner said:


> Hurrah! Picking up my tickets tomorrow




Always get mine delivered first class post its free with First Great Western.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Always get mine delivered first class post its free with First Great Western.



Yes, Southern offer that as well, but the station is only 5 mins from where I live. I always think the trainline shot themselves in the foot by charging ?1 for delivery - don't know whether they still do, but they lost me as a customer!


----------



## Fandange (Jan 1, 2013)

Do you have room for three of us? Bede will have his pump up and running by then and both boys would like to come and say hi....


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2013)

Fandange said:


> Do you have room for three of us? Bede will have his pump up and running by then and both boys would like to come and say hi....



Of course! It will be great to see you and the boys again


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm still a 'maybe'.  It took a couple of weeks to get a flat sorted out, and now that I have an address I'm looking for work... first interview next Monday.  Fingers crossed, I may yet be able to afford the trip.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I'm still a 'maybe'.  It took a couple of weeks to get a flat sorted out, and now that I have an address I'm looking for work... first interview next Monday.  Fingers crossed, I may yet be able to afford the trip.



Hope you can make it! Good luck with the job interview!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2013)

Two weeks on Saturday people - anyone else planning on coming along?


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll be coming! 

Add me to the list...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2013)

brightontez said:


> I'll be coming!
> 
> Add me to the list...



Great! See you there!


----------



## SimplesL (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like I'll be a definate now; but be aware I'm picking up new specs before I catch a bus from Witney so if you see someone looking a bit vague or falling over thier own feet it'll be me!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2013)

SimplesL said:


> Looks like I'll be a definate now; but be aware I'm picking up new specs before I catch a bus from Witney so if you see someone looking a bit vague or falling over thier own feet it'll be me!!!



Ooh! Take care Lynne! See you there!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry I'll have to pass on this one unless I find a job or have a lottery win in the next week.  I am planning to go to the next London meet.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Sorry I'll have to pass on this one unless I find a job or have a lottery win in the next week.  I am planning to go to the next London meet.



Hope you get both!  If not, will look forward to seeing you again in London


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hope this damn snow goes!  More is forecast for the Oxford area for the next few days.  We have over 10cm (4" in old money) at the moment, but the trains were still running yesterday afternoon after many buses were suspended.  Fingers crossed we have a heatwave on Thursday and Friday and get rid of the pesky stuff!  Wouldn't want it to spoil our plans.


----------



## ypauly (Jan 19, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Two weeks on Saturday people - anyone else planning on coming along?



Jeanette is starting a new job and hopefully my work won't interrupt but if all goes well we shall be attending.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2013)

ypauly said:


> Jeanette is starting a new job and hopefully my work won't interrupt but if all goes well we shall be attending.



Great Paul, look forward to seeing you again


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 22, 2013)

Won't be able to make this one after all. Looking forward to the London meet, though.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 22, 2013)

Elo everyone, hope your all well.

Are folk meeting at the train station again Saturday ?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicky1970 said:


> Won't be able to make this one after all. Looking forward to the London meet, though.



Aw, sorry you can't make it Nicky, April's not too far away though, so see you then! 



Dizzydi said:


> Elo everyone, hope your all well.
> 
> Are folk meeting at the train station again Saturday ?



What time are people arriving? My train gets in at 11:04, so can meet at the station if others are arriving around then 

Fortunately, it looks like the weather should be a lot milder by Saturday, so hopefully no travel problems!  Really looking forward to seeing people!


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 23, 2013)

I will almost certainly meet people at the pub as I am not sure whether I am travelling by car & park & ride or just get the bus all the way.  If the roads are clear I may well drop my lad at work at 11am then come on over using one of the park & rides.  If it's still snowy (more forecast for Friday) then I will catch a bus as I daren't drive in snow or ice and may be a bit later.  I'm afraid I can't commit until the day.  Of course if I did come all the way by bus, I could have a drink.......hmmm......need to think about that one!

See you Saturday.

Tina


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2013)

Tina63 said:


> I will almost certainly meet people at the pub as I am not sure whether I am travelling by car & park & ride or just get the bus all the way.  If the roads are clear I may well drop my lad at work at 11am then come on over using one of the park & rides.  If it's still snowy (more forecast for Friday) then I will catch a bus as I daren't drive in snow or ice and may be a bit later.  I'm afraid I can't commit until the day.  Of course if I did come all the way by bus, I could have a drink.......hmmm......need to think about that one!
> 
> See you Saturday.
> 
> Tina



See you there Tina  Can you not sweep up all the snow for us before we arrive?


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 23, 2013)

It's been coming down steadily here since 11am again today despite the weather forecast saying otherwise!  For most of the day it's been everso slightly melting, but since dark it has starting laying again!  Our road has fresh white snow on it, with rutted packed snow and ice underneath.  The main roads have been cleared but once you venture onto a side road or pavement, it's pretty treacherous.  Still, tropical weather coming at the weekend apparently


----------



## MargB (Jan 23, 2013)

My train gets in from Manchester at 11.14 so will you wait for us at the station please Alan?  Cheers.  Diane will be on the same train.


----------



## Steff (Jan 23, 2013)

Have a lovely time all went to last years meet place is lovely, il be there in spirit hopefully gin x have fun


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2013)

MargB said:


> My train gets in from Manchester at 11.14 so will you wait for us at the station please Alan?  Cheers.  Diane will be on the same train.



Certainly!  Hope you have a good journey


----------



## fencesitter (Jan 24, 2013)

Hoping to make it on Saturday and will probably get the bus from Buckingham, so I'll wave if I see you climbing on at Bicester Tina! 
Not sure if William is coming too, he might prefer to stay in bed until 2pm


----------



## gail1 (Jan 24, 2013)

IM ALL packed traveling up tomorrow and back monday looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2013)

Willsmum said:


> Hoping to make it on Saturday and will probably get the bus from Buckingham, so I'll wave if I see you climbing on at Bicester Tina!
> Not sure if William is coming too, he might prefer to stay in bed until 2pm



Hehe! We'll see him if we see him then 



gail1 said:


> IM ALL packed traveling up tomorrow and back monday looking forward to seeing you all



Great stuff Gail! Have a safe and pleasant journey, and hope you have a nice room at the hotel


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 24, 2013)

Elo guys - Really looking forward to Saturday - meeting at station as per MargB.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> Elo guys - Really looking forward to Saturday - meeting at station as per MargB.



Have a good journey down Di  Check the trains before you set off though, they're saying it might snow Friday night oop North, but hopefully it will all be gone by the time you have to leave


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 24, 2013)

From the good old BBC weather I saw at lunchtime today, there is an amber warning for snow for almost all of us on Friday night/Saturday morning, Oxford included!  How dare it?  Could be an interesting day.  There is a small chance my daughter will come along too for a free lunch!  She has to get home from Southampton first, so given the forecast I just don't like to rate her chances of making it in time.

I will post an up to date weather forecast from Oxfordshire early Saturday morning (ie I will look out of the window from my warm bed) and report back


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2013)

Tina63 said:


> From the good old BBC weather I saw at lunchtime today, there is an amber warning for snow for almost all of us on Friday night/Saturday morning, Oxford included!  How dare it?  Could be an interesting day.  There is a small chance my daughter will come along too for a free lunch!  She has to get home from Southampton first, so given the forecast I just don't like to rate her chances of making it in time.
> 
> I will post an up to date weather forecast from Oxfordshire early Saturday morning (ie I will look out of the window from my warm bed) and report back



I'm coming from Southampton!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 24, 2013)

_Sending regards and will miss not being with you all on Saturday.

Oxford last year was my first meet I came to, like you and decided to stay with you!

I hope you all have a great time and i'll be thinking of you!_


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Sending regards and will miss not being with you all on Saturday.
> 
> Oxford last year was my first meet I came to, like you and decided to stay with you!
> 
> I hope you all have a great time and i'll be thinking of you!_



Thanks Sazz, you will be missed!


----------



## ypauly (Jan 25, 2013)

Sadly my boss has thrown a great big spanner into my plans so I can't make it tomorrow


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2013)

ypauly said:


> Sadly my boss has thrown a great big spanner into my plans so I can't make it tomorrow



Aww! Sorry to hear this Paul


----------



## ypauly (Jan 25, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Aww! Sorry to hear this Paul



I'm gutted, I was really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Paul & Sazz.  Looking forward to seeing you again Di.  Still says snow......!  My lad reported Oxford has completely defrosted today though so at least there is no lying snow.  It has improved a lot here too today.  Fingers crossed it rains on top of the snow and clears before 11 tomorrow.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hope everyone has a great time at the Oxford meet tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2013)

Nicky1970 said:


> Hope everyone has a great time at the Oxford meet tomorrow.



Cheers Nicky, sorry you couldn't make it!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 25, 2013)

ypauly said:


> I'm gutted, I was really looking forward to this one.



Aw was looking forward to catching up with my guardian angels ! Catch you next time.

Tina looking forward to seeing you as well.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 25, 2013)

I hope you all have a nice meet tommorow


----------



## am64 (Jan 25, 2013)

guess whose working tomorrow !!!


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 25, 2013)

*Oxford Meet 26 Jan 2013*

I look forward to seeing you all tomorrow! 

Up at sparrows fart ('kin early)... 

Travelling by coach... See ya all between 10 and 11 ish hopefully....


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 25, 2013)

Latest weather report from sunny Oxfordshire - it's raining!!!  We were forecast buckets of snow from 8pm Friday to 2am Saturday.  It's currently 10.10pm and pouring with rain!  Never thought I would be so pleased to see rain.  

Hopefully that means trains will be running, and buses too come to that, so see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2013)

Tina63 said:


> Latest weather report from sunny Oxfordshire - it's raining!!!  We were forecast buckets of snow from 8pm Friday to 2am Saturday.  It's currently 10.10pm and pouring with rain!  Never thought I would be so pleased to see rain.
> 
> Hopefully that means trains will be running, and buses too come to that, so see you all tomorrow.



Thanks for the update Tina! It's supposed to be a nice day tomorrow


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 25, 2013)

I ordered it especially


----------



## am64 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tina63 said:


> Latest weather report from sunny Oxfordshire - it's raining!!!  We were forecast buckets of snow from 8pm Friday to 2am Saturday.  It's currently 10.10pm and pouring with rain!  Never thought I would be so pleased to see rain.
> 
> Hopefully that means trains will be running, and buses too come to that, so see you all tomorrow.



pouring with rain here in the chilterns too


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 26, 2013)

Update at 4.50am - no snow whatsoever!  That's the last time a trust the BBC to get the weather right!  Most of what we had has been washed away with it, so there are certainly no problems here for travel, just hope it's ok wherever the rest of you are coming from.  See you later!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2013)

Tina63 said:


> Update at 4.50am - no snow whatsoever!  That's the last time a trust the BBC to get the weather right!  Most of what we had has been washed away with it, so there are certainly no problems here for travel, just hope it's ok wherever the rest of you are coming from.  See you later!



Great news Tina!  See you soon!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll be with you in spirit (gin & tonic).  Have a lovely day.


----------



## MargB (Jan 26, 2013)

Yawn!  Just had breakfast and about to leave to get the bus to the train station.  Little bit of the light snow we had last night still on the ground but just checked the train is on time.

See you all later!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2013)

MargB said:


> Yawn!  Just had breakfast and about to leave to get the bus to the train station.  Little bit of the light snow we had last night still on the ground but just checked the train is on time.
> 
> See you all later!



Ah, good news Marg, I was worried when I saw the news about the M6 overnight! I'll hover near the ticket barriers and keep an eye out for you and Di


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 26, 2013)

Just waiting for train to arrive! 

See you in a while x


----------



## Hazel (Jan 26, 2013)

I will be with you in spirit = have a great, and safe, day.  xxxx


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope you're all having a good day


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope you are all having a great time!


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 26, 2013)

*!!*

I had a very pleasant time! And a hug from Gail was the  best bit...


----------



## fencesitter (Jan 26, 2013)

Lovely day  great to see everyone again. Hope you all got back safely and Gail hope you enjoy the rest of your bargain break in Oxford


----------



## Garthion (Jan 26, 2013)

Wish I hadn't had work  oh well, I will try to get to the York and Birmingham ones.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who came along, it was great to meet you all again 

Gail, I hope you enjoy your stay and get to see a bit more of Oxford than The Four Candles!


----------



## MargB (Jan 26, 2013)

Home and enjoying a cuppa!  Lovely to meet people but the day went far too quickly.  Pouring down with rain here at the moment.  Ah well.


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 26, 2013)

Though we only had a relatively short ride home on the bus after our shopping trip, the driver seemed to take a very interesting route, completely off the normal route, no idea why.  Kim said she thought the way things were going the driver would do a 3 point turn in the road - he did!  It was most strange on a double decker bus, and very funny!  Still, after probably a 15 minute deviation we made it home.

It was lovely to see you all again.  I was just thinking how lucky Alan was for most of the day, having all us ladies to entertain him!  Good job Tez turned up to save him!  Sorry we didn't get to talk much Di, but really wishing you well for little Harry's imminent arrival.  

Thanks everyone, and see you again sometime.

Tina


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 26, 2013)

MargB said:


> Pouring down with rain here at the moment.  Ah well.



Pouring with rain here too the past couple of hours, but it's getting tropical!  It felt significantly warmer at 8pm than it did at 5, bizarre, but lovely for a change.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 26, 2013)

Had a great time everyone, the day definitely went to fast.

Hopefully see you all again later in the year xxx


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry I had to pass on this one.  Will definitely be in London for the next one.  On the plus side, Eleanor was her usual delightful self and we had a great time making cakes for her to take home to Mummy and Daddy.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2013)

A few pictures from yesterday. A little thin on the ground this year compared to last year, but very good company and a lovely time nonetheless!

MargB and DizzyDi:







SimplesL and Tina63:






WillsMum and some random bloke:






Gail1 and WillsMum






Sorry, I forgot to take a picture of brightontez!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 27, 2013)

Great pictures Alan x


----------



## SimplesL (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi

Just got round to posting, enjoyed myself in the Four Candles.

Hope Gail enjoyed her Sunday taking in some of the other "sights" in Oxford.

I had a lovely lunch followed by a great meal later to celebrate my little sister's 50th birthdAY.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2013)

SimplesL said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got round to posting, enjoyed myself in the Four Candles.
> 
> ...



Hold on - I thought you were 27?


----------



## gail1 (Jan 28, 2013)

330pm monday afternoon and have just got home had a great time at meet was good to see you all, enjoyed my weekend having a look around oxford  roll on next meet


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2013)

gail1 said:


> 330pm monday afternoon and have just got home had a great time at meet was good to see you all, enjoyed my weekend having a look around oxford  roll on next meet



It was lovely to see you again Gail, as always  Glad to hear you enjyed your time in Oxford, it is a nice city. See you in London!


----------



## SimplesL (Jan 28, 2013)

Not quite, my new lifelong best friend at the gym thought I was 25! My niece who almost wet herself when I told her is 27.


----------



## MargB (Jan 30, 2013)

Great pictures Alan.  We talked about taking a piccie of Tez but then carried on talking!!

Glad to hear Gail enjoyed the rest of her weekend and hopefully had a good journey home.


----------

